# Wolverine Retriever Club Training Day - 2/26/11



## duckkiller (Dec 7, 2002)

Wolverine Retriever Club will be hosting a training day on Saturday February 26, 2011 at 9:00 a.m. 

Members and non-members are welcome at Lapeer State Game Area. Located on Farnsworth Rd, a quarter mile north of Vernor Rd.

Will include marks/blinds of hunt test and field trial lengths.

$5 per dog

Map: http://wolverineretrievertraining.notlong.com

Contact [email protected] for any questions.


----------

